# Cardiff UHW



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Has anyone given birth at Cardiff UHW & if so what was your experience like? X


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Charlotte, 
I had my baby 11 weeks ago in uhw and the staff were amazing! 
The midwifery led unit is fab! Had water birth. Would defiantly recommend it.

Carly
Xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

I'm consultant led so different unit but I would be glad to hear your experience if you are willing to share, congrats on your Little One x


----------

